# Bay Turning Grey



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

That looks great. I like how the horse stands out from the handler and all those dapples!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I've always wondered how digital art works. I loved watching the live progression!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is some gorgeous work! you use paint tools sai right? lol i couldn't figure that program out for the life of me lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's quite remarkable. Did you also draw the line art? It's amazing how you choose different colors and layer them, just like painting in oils. I salute you!


----------



## althea44 (Aug 13, 2012)

that came out awesome 

what program u use?
i can see it's not photoshop


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I use paint tool sai version 2  And yes, it's my lineart.


----------



## althea44 (Aug 13, 2012)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I use paint tool sai version 2  And yes, it's my lineart.


ok cool 
did u downloaded it from the internet?
can u send me a link in the private messages?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea I did. It's a japanese program, so you can only purchase it online, I believe. I'll send a message your way


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

You're incredibly talented!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds, i am curious how you did the dapples and such. like the opacity and how you use the brush to blend?

usually i use the brushtool to paint, and the watercolor brush to blend, can you enlighten me?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I used pencil to draw then watercolor to smudge. I don't remember the density of the brushes but the later was on full opacity on overlay instead of normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

